# Brambleberry free shipping!



## redhead1226 (Dec 9, 2016)

Brambleberry has free shipping right now with code  "Devinely" I just restocked my FO's. Thought you would like to know as I didnt see a post here.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 9, 2016)

Dang it just placed an order last week!


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 9, 2016)

Darn. I too placed an order two weeks ago...


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you redhead1226!  I was able to place an order


----------



## sue1965 (Dec 9, 2016)

Figures!  I just placed one too that shipped out today!


----------



## heyjude (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you so much for posting this. I needed to order 10 pds of melt and pour for embeds and saved almost $18!


----------



## redhead1226 (Dec 9, 2016)

I bought alot of FO's and used the code. But then I realized that I forgot something and went back and I wasnt able to use it again. Apparently you can only use it once per customer. So make sure you don't forget anything.


----------



## Soapsense (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you, there goes another $75 I didn't plan on spending, lol  But saved $15!!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Dec 10, 2016)

FYI, I think the discount maxes out at $20. Just tried to order some bulk oils. 

Thank you so, so, so much for posting this!!


----------



## redhead1226 (Dec 10, 2016)

$20 is a great savings - I bought extra FO which was perfect.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice!  So much for continuing my resistance against ordering more fragrances! Well, they were (mostly) things I needed to restock.

What is it about a "special" that pulls us in?  Nine bucks wasn't going to break me but somehow I feel a lot better for 'saving' it. I'll try not to think about the $65 it cost me.  Haha!


----------



## susiefreckleface (Dec 11, 2016)

wonderful - saved $9.00
Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Professor_Snape (Sep 20, 2017)

*Free Shipping / Slow Processing*



Kamahido said:


> Darn. I too placed an order two weeks ago...



Have you received it yet?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 20, 2017)

This is is from 2016.  I got so exited when I saw the title ...

:headbanging:


----------

